

Ask HN: What happened to millionshort.com? Is it still being actively developed? - rgovind

Recently I was pained by google search quality. So , I searched around and found this<p>Imagine a search engine that removed top million sites from its index (millionshort.com)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3910304<p>Though HN comments were enthusiastic, when I visited the site today, it seemed to be down. I want to know if the site is still up and running? Is the quality still good?<p>Thanks
======
davismwfl
I just tried it I am getting a db.error1.1, and the favicon loads.

~~~
rgovind
Same things happens to me also.

~~~
davismwfl
FWIW, the way back machine shows it active on 11/12/2014.

